# Sorta waterproof window for OVER a tub shower bathroom



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't know of a vinyl window that has cladding on the exterior. What would be the point, the vinyl is already maintainance free. Your choices are all vinyl or a clad window with wood inside. If you relocate the window high on the wall and seal it, you should have no problem.
Fans should be in every bath, they get rid of humidity as well as odor. You can buy fans that have humidity sensors that go off automatically as well as the timer switches you mentioned. I personally like the remote motor fans where just a vent or two is in the bath. They're very quiet and very effective. They just have a restrictive use. Work well with an attic above.
Ron


----------



## skits (Mar 19, 2006)

I have the same problem. I want to keep the window. When we tore off the ceramic tile the opening for the old long window was there and a small window (still operational) was inside the opening. I would like to put glass block in the original opening, just haven't convinced hubby it's possible. Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Me bad*

Ron,
Thanks for the response,,,I was amiss in what I said. What I "MEANT" was I wanted something exterior permanent. I dont want to side the house and have to 'paint' the trim,nor finish the inside. ALL vinyl would be perfect. What brands of windows or what do I ask for when looking for this ALL vinyl window?? Thx,-just don-


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

What you want is: A vinyl window. It can be "New Construction" or "Replacement" style. 

Key point: You DON'T want it with any kind of jambs attached to it.

The reason why is that you would want to install your own jambs on the interior side using composite stock (like AZEK or KOMA board, or other).

Use stainless or galvanized nails to install the composite trim around the window's interior side. 

Important Point: You want to install the sill at a pitch that allows it to drain towards the tub. 

When done installing all the composite trim work, use a mildew resistant caulk with silicone in it. 

Side Point: any window can be ordered with "Reduced Visibility" glass = for bathroom privacy. It can be an entire window or one sash on a double hung window.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Would glass (or acrylic) block help?


----------

